# Failed 1 hour glucose test :( HELP!!



## mara16jade

So I'm gearing up to do my 3 hour next week I think. I can NOT believe I failed the 1 hour though. The cut off with my hospital is 129, and I scored a 138. I keep reading online though that most people go by 140 as the cut off. :shrug:

Did you fail your 1 hour? What was your score? I'm so disappointed.

I've done a bit of research and it says that pregnant women should be taking in about 30mcg of chromium (it helps regulate blood sugar and also makes your body use its own insulin more efficiently). I checked my prenatal and mine doesn't have any chromium. Does yours?

If you failed the 1 hour, and passed the 3 hour, did you do anything differently? I'm so scared.:nope:

Any advice? Thanks ladies...I know this question comes up a lot, but I'm just freaking out. :cry:


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Ugh, having a blood glucose level of 129 after an hour drinking pure sugar is actually a good number and totally normal. That's why the 1 hour test is so.. incompetent. I failed my 1 hour at 157 or something. I also failed the 3 hour but a LOT of people go on to pass the 3 hour. With a score of 129, I have a feeling you'll be alright. Wishing you luck.


----------



## melfy77

With DD1 I failed the 1-hr one and passed the 2-hr one (in Canada) with flying colors:winkwink: I wasn't worried since I had no risk factor.

Apparently false positives are quite common (like 30% or something), which I find really stupid and annoying:growlmad:


----------



## DebbieF

I failed the 1 hour at 147 and went on to pass the 3 hour. I was told I didn't need to fast for the 1 hour, but I did for the 3 hour. I think that made all the difference..

Good luck!


----------



## dae114

I failed the one hour with my first pregnancy by four points. I freaked out! I proceeded to fail the three hour as well. Everyone around me thought it was crazy - I was a 115 pound 25 year old six month pregnant woman and I had gestational diabetes. But it was ok, my baby was healthy, and I controlled it with diet. I'm pregnant again and rather than take the darn tests, I opted to voluntarily check my blood sugar daily for the duration of my pregnancy. It is not a big deal to me, and gives me piece of mind that everything is in order. 

Most people who fail the one hour DO pass the three hour, though, so hopefully you will be just fine! Good luck!


----------



## mara16jade

Just to update, I passed with flying colors! By the 3rd hour, my glucose value was equal to my fasting (which was low at 66). :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Great news Mara! :)


----------



## tryfor2

Oh good, I was going to tell you not to fret (cause that's so easy, right?) bc apparently a ton of women fail the 1-hr and pass the 3-hr easily. My OB said it is so common they are starting to make the 2-hr one standard instead of the 1-hr. I'm squeezing through and starting with just the 1-hr though, so hopefully I pass it. Was going to do it today but after all the sugar I've eaten, forget it! Anyway, glad to hear all is well. Nice to have one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Jaycrew

I failed mine with my twins- but passed the 3 hr test... Idk what my numbers where. My old Dr was pretty conservative- doesnt like to risk anything. My dr here is not going to have me do one. I never had a risk factor in the past and dont have one now- that is unless my weight keeps increasing at the rate it is... thats prob when he will say to do it- otherwise- nope! not doing it.


----------



## Murrie

I remember I failed the 1 hour test with my first pregnancy. It's VERY common to fail the 1 hour and go on to pass the 3 hour with no problems. I told my OB I just wanted to get the 3 hour out of the way and to skip the 1 hour this time...she thinks I'm crazy. :blush:

Odd's are your 3 hour results will be perfectly normal and I wouldn't stress too much about it.


----------

